# Getting A Board



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Go with the Rome... Ride EX's are good basic bindings no complaints here on them. I ride the SPi's myself but I've owned EX's as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

get the ride decade for $430 retail. it's known well as the "quiver killer"


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> A good all mountain board for under $400 is the Atomic Cold Smoke. Which ever board you get, the thing you are looking for in an all mountain board is a mid stiff, sidewall construction if possible and some decent dampening of vibration. I tend to prefer a radial sidecut as opposed to progressive or other more exotic sidecuts since the radial rides switch very well and turn entry/completeion feel the same both ways.
> 
> I have the Ride LX binding and they are a no frills, decent binding that holds up well and has decent response. One thing about the mounting plate I noticed is that with the alluminum, the insert screws need to be very tight and then retightened as the binding will shift a bit.


Should i get last years model cuz its cheaper, i mean i like parks and big ramps but i also like steep drops and stuff.


----------

